# Padauk Plate



## THarvey (Apr 17, 2010)

First attempt at turning a plate. This one is 8.25" diameter Padauk.  Turned from a section of a 5/4 board.

Comments and suggestions welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## woodsofourlives (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice looking plate. Good Job


----------



## Pioneerpens (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, stunning grain and finish! nicely done


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 17, 2010)

Comment: very nice plate I love it!
Suggestion:send it to me


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 17, 2010)

Very nice, especially for a first attempt.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 17, 2010)

Very Nice Indeed!
What did you use for a finish?


----------



## David Keller (Apr 17, 2010)

That's beautiful.  Nice form and a gorgeous hunk of wood.


----------



## THarvey (Apr 17, 2010)

Lenny said:


> What did you use for a finish?




Sanded to 800 grit.  EEE Cream, then a little paste wax.


----------



## FrankG (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice plate; great grain.


----------



## JimB (Apr 18, 2010)

Great job.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful plate.  I really like the grain and color.
If you plan on using it you should apply some mineral oil and allow it to really soak in, then it can be washed.  I use myrtle plates for eating and they are oiled regularly and still hold up well and it's been years.


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 18, 2010)

You said turned from sections of a 5/4 board??Could you elaborate on that??Were they glued up sections?Just curious.Really nice work I am thinking of turning a few myself thats why I am asking.


----------



## THarvey (Apr 19, 2010)

rdunn12 said:


> You said turned from sections of a 5/4 board??Could you elaborate on that??Were they glued up sections?Just curious.Really nice work I am thinking of turning a few myself thats why I am asking.



Sorry the "s" was a typo.  The original board is 9" wide.  I cut a section 9" long.  Used a bandsaw to rough out a circle.


----------



## stolicky (Apr 19, 2010)

I bet that made a nice red mess all over!

It looks good.


----------



## neubee (Apr 19, 2010)

The plate looks nice, especially with the little bit of contrast (sap wood) it pops it out.


----------



## jbostian (Apr 19, 2010)

Great looking plate.

Jamie


----------



## holmqer (Apr 19, 2010)

Great form and wood selection. I really like the contrast between the heartwood and the sap wood.

I love the look of Padauk, but don't love working with it. I always end up looking like a refugee from a Cheetos factory.


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks great.  Nice grain in that one.  Since you have a board I assume you are going to make a set now.


----------



## THarvey (Apr 19, 2010)

Rick_G said:


> Looks great.  Nice grain in that one.  Since you have a board I assume you are going to make a set now.



Did my wife put you up to that? :biggrin:

The plate was turned from some of the left overs from another project.  If I had turned the plate first, she might have got a set.


----------



## Mark (Apr 19, 2010)

Nicely Done. I admire you folks that have the talent. I'm still stuck on pens...


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Apr 19, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## bitshird (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice plate Tim, it loos real nice from here.


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 19, 2010)

I love the constrast betweent heart wood and sapwood. I love the smell that Paduak has, I have made several pens from it and have thought of purchasing an entire board from a local supplier


----------



## Fred (Apr 20, 2010)

Excellent form, shape, and use of leftovers (not the food kind either). Get more wood and make SWMBO a complete set. Get enough that all the pieces match ... you can use the original one as a pattern.


----------

